# maxima 2012 SV headlight \ headlamp



## msnayl (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello everyone,

my right side headlight is slightly damaged and it has HID system 

now i need to buy a new headlight but the ones with HID are very expensive, so can i buy the one with halogen light and fix my already working HID system to the new lamp from my old lamp.?

are both headlights ( HID and halogen) similar in design except the HID\Xenon system ?


----------

